# ***TOP MOUNT MANI FOR A KA24DE***



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

anybody know of any company selling a top mount mani for a KA24DE? for both the the T28 and GT28?
thanx guys..


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

http://revhard.com/turbomanifold/cast.asp#KA24DETurboManifold
http://import-autoperformance.com/turbo kits/manifolds_access.html
http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html
http://www.full-race.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_47_428_535
http://www.groundzeromotorsports.com/pd_ka24de_turbo_manifold.cfm


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

kaptainkrolllioo said:


> http://revhard.com/turbomanifold/cast.asp#KA24DETurboManifold
> http://import-autoperformance.com/turbo kits/manifolds_access.html
> http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html
> http://www.full-race.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_47_428_535
> http://www.groundzeromotorsports.com/pd_ka24de_turbo_manifold.cfm


http://www.full-race.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_47_428_535
i really like this one but anyway do u guys know what flanges work with the T28 and GT28? thanx guys 4 the help


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

all those are T3 and larger, i believe


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> all those are T3 and larger, i believe


so would it fit the turbos im looking into?
its just i dont know what flanges work with these turbos....T28 & GT28


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

You would need a T2 flange. You can buy those for like $20 and take it to a shop to get it welded on. SSAC comes with a T2 flange for cheap, but those are crap.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ive heard they've fixed their mistakes.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Ive heard they've fixed their mistakes.


 the thing about the SSAC manifold is that its a bottom mount to.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> the thing about the SSAC manifold is that its a bottom mount to.


and i wanted a top mount


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> and i wanted a top mount


could always go custom

another t3 flange
http://www.import-autoperformance.com/turbo kits/manifolds_access.html
just get a t3 turbo sell the t2 flanged turbo if you already have it


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

kilty_0 said:


> could always go custom
> 
> another t3 flange
> http://www.import-autoperformance.com/turbo kits/manifolds_access.html
> just get a t3 turbo sell the t2 flanged turbo if you already have it


yea im not getting that turbo im looking into these 2 temm me what you think cause im leaning more towards the Garrett GT3071R

http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-020&Category_Code=GRT

http://www.atpturbo.com/Merchant2/m...OD&Product_Code=GRT-TBO-005&Category_Code=GRT

thanx guys for all ur help


----------

